# Stoneham Camping - Le Touquet Paris Plage



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have been trying to find more info on Stoneham Camping in Le-Touquet. I have even tried google.fr to no avail. I have found one mention of it on this forum and have sent the poster a PM, fingers crossed.

Has anyone stayed there?
Does anyone have its website, if it has one?
Is it adults only?
Can/How do you book?
Are the pitches fully serviced?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Trev.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

theres an e-mail ad here
chapter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hello and Thanks Chapter,

I have learnt something already, it is a Camping Municipal!.

Trev.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Trev,

Just PMed you but here is the link again.

http://www.letouquet.com/web/minisite/contenu.aspx?id_minisite=78&id_page=161

It can only be found within Touquet tourist website.

Lovely site and easy to cycle into the village

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hello Maddie,

Thanks again, the link is perfect and just waht I was looking for.

MHF come to the rescue again.

Kind regards,
Trev.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev
We stopped at Stoneham Easter 07. We arrived after the reception had shut (I think 6) there is a big area in which you can stop in if this happens and book in the following day but I spotted the owner and she very kindly let us in and asked us to choose a pitch. It wasn't busy at all. Very central - we walked into Le Touquet which took a good 15-20 mins, in a super residential area, cycled also on flat cycle route . The pitches had electric but not fully serviced and grass. Don't make the same mistake we did, spent two days there and it was freezing and the shower block which we found although clean was very outdated and almost like outdoor showers in spain, no heating. It was when we were leaving that we found a brand new shower block,washing up etc next to some static vans.
Can't remember the cost but not dear. Not an adults only as our kids were with us.
There are also two aires in Le TOuquet if your interested and this is where the other motorhomers were! The one next to the yacht club was almost full but the rigging on the boats would have kept you awake allnight. The one by the horse racing track was far more basic.
Hope this helps.
Helen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Info Thanks*

Hello Helen,

Thanks for the info. We were at the Aire (Yaucht club) a couple of weeks ago and saw the Stoneham one whilst driving in and out of the town. We stayed next to the Yauchts in the wind by the Service Point and have to say it did not bother us. We have not used the other Aire you mention. We have stayed in Le Touquet many time over the years, mainly in hotels.

I have sent Stoneham and email for price confirmation, as the tarif does look quite expensive when you tot it all up, especialy when comparing to the Camping Cheques sites in the region that have heated swimming pools etc, that and the low cost aires.

Adulte (par pers) 5.40 € 
Enfant - 7 ans (par pers) 2.70 € 
Emplacement (par jour) 2.90 € 
Automobile (par véhicule) 2.90 € 
Camping car (empl. compris) 5.60 € 
Electricité (6 A) 4.80 € 
Garage mort (hors saison) 7.40 € 
Garage mort pendant fermeture 2.40 € 
Taxe de séjour (+ de 16 ans) 0,20 € 
Chiens (carnet de vaccination) 1.50 € 
Jeton machine à laver 3.95 € 
caution Badge d'accès 21.00 €

However, we are taliking "Paris Plage" here. We had a meal in Jeans Bar on the side street the other week and their cheapest beer, a small Jupilier was €3.50, a Chimay Red was a staggering €6.50. Having just come from Brugge where Jupiler was no more than €1.50 it was quite a difference.

I think if the price is too much, we may stay at a Campsite for a few days then move onto the Aire early one morning for a couple of nights.

Many thanks again for the detailed info and taking the time to reply.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Trev

We stayed on Le Touquet aire last week(The tarmac'd one) near the marina,met Sennen 523 there.Nice & quiet had a good sleep :lol: 
6.50 euro per 24 hours.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Moblee, was the payment machine working? They hadn't set it up when we were there 3 weeks ago!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello mike,Yes it was working I got rid of LOT OF SMALL COINS :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You didn't pay by CC then? I saw it was supposed to take Visa / mastercard


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No mike,I paid with 10's,20's & 50 centilles to get rid of them,but as you
say you can pay with C Card,but i didn't use ours,as i said earlier sennen523 was there he might of used his if you want to make sure english cards are accepted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*

Bonsoir Mes Amis,

No wonder the nearby Aires at Le Touquet are so popular.

I have just had an email reply back from stoneham.

The Price for

5 Adults and two infants Low season is €46.50 per night.

Trop Cher pour nous!

ACSI or Camping cheques with heated pool for us maybe the Aire for a night or two.

Trev.


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi - stayed on the Yatch club aires last Tuesday night (machine wasn't working card or change same as two weeks earlier), but the local council were putting up "No Parking" signs between 2000 and 0600 hrs on both sides of the layby/ beach side approach road wef 06 Apr 08, there were about 15 mh's already parked there whilst the signs were being erected and only about 4 spare places on the main parking area, looks like it will be a busy through the summer and not so easy to get a parking spot as it is a popular place, still it's not to far to the stadium aires if you cant get on. 

mick


----------

